# Are laptops cheaper in OZ compared to India?



## LuckyLee (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi,

Just curious to know, if laptops (HP/Sony/Dell) are cheaper in OZ than in India?

Anybody suggests to buy one from India than from OZ?

Thanks


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Laptops are cheaper but LCD/ LED TV's are expensive.


----------



## LuckyLee (Oct 28, 2010)

So I can buy one after landing in Sydney... Thanks a lot for the information..



mr.india said:


> Laptops are cheaper but LCD/ LED TV's are expensive.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

We just bought laptops so, we will take them with us.. LED TV is a not that easy to carry, so, even expensive, we have no choice to buy it in Oz. 

I had traveled with one LED to India, and it was an experience, I would not want to repeat again.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

LCDs are more expensive in India.. I checked brands online vs those available here.. i found them expensive here.. ofcourse we do have cheaper ones here like Akai, Sansui but I am talking about brands like Sony etc


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

I am checking on the prices from Middle east. LCD's are way expensive in Oz.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

can not comment on middle east vs Australia but as compared to INdia AU gadgets are more or less the same price. We do have cheaper ones available but I have never compromised in quality.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

did check cheapbargains.com.au ?


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

LuckyLee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just curious to know, if laptops (HP/Sony/Dell) are cheaper in OZ than in India?
> 
> ...


Although living about this part of the world and not having looked at buying something like this when I was there recently, I suppose it all depends what you want and where you buy it from for after sales service/warranty?

India seems to have a lot of rip off and counterfeit stuff where most all stuff sold in Oz although probably being fairly expensive does have legitimate back up and warranties ... 98% of the time !


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> can not comment on middle east vs Australia but as compared to INdia AU gadgets are more or less the same price. We do have cheaper ones available but I have never compromised in quality.


i agree...it more or less the same for laptops...


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

avinash said:


> did check cheapbargains.com.au ?


I found e-bay australia cheaper than any other sites. I've been buying many brands thru ebay india also for quiet some time and found no complaints and the price is definitely cheaper than the showroom ones.

Only difference between ebay.in and ebay.au is that home delivery is not provided for most of the items in Oz.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i do not like ebay india, the stuff they sell is very average..


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> i do not like ebay india, the stuff they sell is very average..


May be different people, different experiences. But I am referring only to Branded products. I bought IFB Washing Machine thru ebay india. Its all the same 4year warranty, installation free etc. etc. stuff. Few more counts one external hard drive (Seagate), portable sewing machine, apparels, etc. (but all new only) no second-hand stuff.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah i gues i never saw anything seriously


----------

